# Inquiring minds......can you help?  diamon83?



## jerzigrl (Apr 4, 2007)

I have an older lady friend who has asked me to help her ID a bike she has.  The badge on the front says diamon 83.  Has a brake that the pad rubs on the top of the tire..... While i know nothing about old bikes, im sure having fun looking at these sites!  Im having issues posting the pics - if 
anyone can give me an idea of age history or value that would be GREAT!  I can't seem to upload the pictures but i can email if you like.  Thanks!


----------



## jerzigrl (Apr 4, 2007)

*Pic's Url*

http://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s102/jerzigrl/


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 4, 2007)

nostalgic.net is the best place to look,  you can go through the photo archive


----------



## ejlwheels (Apr 5, 2007)

It looks like a Dutch bike from the 50's or 60's?


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 5, 2007)

i likethe center drop stand


----------



## jerzigrl (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks both of you for responding - so you think its from the 50's or 60's?  I'm just not having luck finding anything like it - the emblem on the front i thought was kind of cool.....but then again - im a newbie on training wheels! Thanks again!


----------



## ejlwheels (Apr 8, 2007)

i have a nearly identical frame.
the badge on the fender looks like it is from holland or germany.
i think this frame is from the 60's.


----------



## supper15fiets (May 7, 2007)

*fahrrad!*

i think it's a german bicycle or english imported to germany ,
and it is not from the '60 i think more '40/'50 , ask this guy or send him a mail he know's these sort of bicycles ( http://www.rijwiel.net/ )

jawolh!


----------

